# Weekly Competition 2015-17



## Mike Hughey (Apr 21, 2015)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F' R2 F' R U' F' U2 R
*2. *R' F' R' U2 F U F' U
*3. *U R2 U' R F' R F' U' F
*4. *F R2 U' F' R F U' F U2
*5. *F' U2 R2 F' U' F2 R F R

*3x3x3*
*1. *U2 L' B2 R' F2 L D2 R2 D2 B2 F2 D' B U' R F R' B L2 R' U'
*2. *U L2 R2 U L2 F2 D U F2 D' L2 R' F' L' B' F2 U B2 L' B U2
*3. *F2 D R D' R2 F2 R2 F2 U L2 D2 F' U2 F B U2 R2 L2 B L2
*4. *L B' U B' L U' D2 R' D2 F L2 D2 F2 R' F2 L' U2 F2 R B2 R'
*5. *L2 R2 U' L2 B2 R2 U R2 D' L2 U' B R' D F L2 F2 L U F2 D2

*4x4x4*
*1. *D' Uw U2 L U' F' Rw B' Rw2 B2 Uw U2 Fw' Rw' R2 F2 Uw U2 Rw2 R' U Fw' D F2 L Rw2 D Uw R' U' Fw2 L F2 D2 U' F2 U2 B F' L2
*2. *U B2 F2 R2 Fw Uw2 Fw2 Rw B2 Rw' Fw2 Rw' F2 L' Rw2 R F2 R D' Fw R2 B2 Fw2 D' L' R D' F2 R Uw F D2 F' Uw F L' D' R' F' U
*3. *U L2 D B2 D2 L' D' Uw Rw' R2 U L2 Fw2 Uw U2 F Uw' Fw' F2 D F2 D2 Rw' R Fw' Uw Fw' Uw2 L' Uw' L F Uw2 F D' B2 Uw2 B' U' Rw
*4. *U' Fw' D' Uw2 L2 Rw U L' Rw' B' D U L' R B Fw' R Fw2 F Uw2 R' Uw' F2 L' U' Fw D2 Uw' B' F' R' U' Fw' U L2 Rw' D B F Uw
*5. *Uw' F' U2 Fw2 F' D Uw2 U Rw Fw' R' U' Rw2 Uw2 B' F' L Rw2 Fw2 D R U' R' B' Fw' L Fw2 Uw2 R Fw' Uw' F2 Uw L Fw Uw L2 D2 B' R

*5x5x5*
*1. *L U2 Rw' Uw2 Rw2 U' L D' F U2 Rw' R' Bw2 U L U2 B2 Bw' Fw L Dw2 Rw2 Dw Uw' U Fw Lw' Rw D2 U2 Lw' Bw2 Dw B' Dw2 R' Dw' Lw U2 R2 Uw2 B' U2 B' Lw' Bw2 Fw L' Rw D2 B L' Bw' F L' Rw D2 Dw L' Fw
*2. *Lw F Lw' Dw2 R B' Uw B2 F' Dw U2 R' U' L2 F2 Lw' Uw2 Fw' F Dw' F' D' U2 Fw' D2 Rw Uw' U' F' Dw' Bw R2 F2 Rw' U2 Bw2 Lw' R' Uw' B2 Lw' R2 B R2 B Rw R' Dw' B' Uw Rw Fw2 L R' D' Rw' U' B' Dw Fw2
*3. *Bw U2 B' R D F Dw' Rw Uw' B Bw F2 D' Uw2 Rw R Fw' Rw' Dw U' R' D2 Dw' Uw2 L' Bw' L Dw2 Fw2 Dw2 Fw D2 Dw2 Uw U' Bw2 F' D' Bw' L Uw B2 Fw F' Rw' F L' Lw2 Rw2 R' F' Rw Bw Dw2 Uw Lw2 R2 B' Bw2 R
*4. *L2 B2 Bw2 U R2 Dw' L' F2 U2 L' B' F2 Uw B F2 R Fw2 D' Dw2 Rw2 Bw2 Uw Rw R2 F' R Uw' Fw Dw U F' Lw2 R' U' Fw' L' Rw Fw' Lw F D Uw Lw' D' Dw2 Uw2 U' R Bw' L2 Rw' R F2 D' B' D2 Fw F2 L' Rw
*5. *Dw' Uw2 Lw2 Bw D R' F2 L' Rw2 U2 Bw Lw F D' Uw Fw2 Rw' Dw' Lw Bw2 D' F2 R2 B' Bw' Fw2 Lw Bw Uw2 B F' Uw2 Lw B2 F D2 Uw' R2 Uw2 Fw2 D' Lw' R' D' Bw Dw2 B Rw2 Fw D' F' L' Rw' Fw2 Dw' Lw D L2 Lw2 F2

*6x6x6*
*1. *2R' 2B R2 D2 3U 2B' 3F' 2L U' F2 2R F' 2D2 B2 L' 2B 2R R 3F D2 3U' 2B' F' 2R2 3U L 2L' B2 2U L2 2U 3R2 D2 3R2 F2 2U2 2R' D2 3U2 2B2 2F2 2D' 2U2 U2 F D 3U U' 3R2 B2 3F' 2F' D 2R2 D' 3F D' 3U 2U2 B' 2B 3U2 2B' D 3U2 L 2R' 2U' U2 2F2
*2. *L2 2L F 2L2 2B' 3U' L2 B 2D2 3U 2U 3R 2R2 R2 2B 2F2 2R R U F' D2 2B 2F U2 2B' F' 3R B 2F' 3R 2D' U' 2B' U2 2F2 L 3U' U' B' 2D' 2L 3F2 D2 U' L R2 F' 2D 2L' 3R' B' D2 2R' 2F R' 3U2 U L' F' R B2 2L F' D' 3F' L' R' 2D 2U' F
*3. *2B 3F2 U2 3F2 2F 2R R' 3F' L2 2L 3R' 2B D 3F' 3R' 2R2 3U R2 B' 3R2 B2 U' 2B2 U2 B D U' B2 2F2 L 3F2 2F R2 3U' 2R2 F 2L2 B' 2B' 3F2 L' U' R2 F' R D 2U 3F D2 2L B2 F' 2U 3F' 2R' 2D 2U2 2R B' 2R2 D B 2B' 2D 2B' F 2D2 3U 3F 2F2
*4. *2U U 2F 2D 2R D' 2U2 2B2 2R' D2 L 2B2 3F2 2F D 3U R 2U2 2B2 2R' R 2D2 B2 2B' U B2 U B F' 3U' U B' 2R2 B2 2F' F' 2D U2 B2 3F' 3U2 U' L 2B' F 3R' 2B 3R' 2U' F 2R2 R' 2F 2D2 2L2 3R' U2 L' 2F' R2 B L' 2L2 F' 3R 3F2 R B2 2L' 2B
*5. *R2 2D' 3U2 2U R 2U2 2R' R' 3U B2 3F' D2 2F 2L' 3F2 2U2 U2 2R U 3R2 B' U 3R' 3F F2 2L2 B F 2R' B 2U2 2B2 2F' 3U2 2F 2D 2B2 2L2 R D2 B2 2F2 D' 3U 2B R 2F L' 2L2 3F 2F' F' 2D2 2B' R 2U2 B' 2F D' 3R F2 3R F' D 2D F2 3U 2R D2 3F'

*7x7x7*
*1. *2F2 2R2 2D' 2U' 3F 2U2 3L B' 3D2 3L2 2R2 3F' L 3R2 2R' 3F' 2D2 3R2 R' B' 2L2 2D 3L 2U L 3F' F2 2R2 B2 3B2 2F2 2D 2B 2U2 2R2 B 3R' R' 2F2 U 3L' 3R 2R' R' 2F2 F 2R2 3U L 2F' D' 2L' R2 B2 3F2 2R2 B 3B' 3R 3U 2B' 2L2 3R2 3F 2D 3R 2F2 D' 2R' D2 3R2 2B 2D 2L' R2 3B2 3F U' L2 3F' 2D 2L' U 2B2 2L' F 3R U 2R2 3U' 2U L2 R' U2 2L2 3L' 3R2 3D' 2B2 3D2
*2. *3R' F' 3R 2F' 2L 2D2 F 3R D' 3D2 2B 3F 2F D2 2B 2U2 U2 3R2 2B' 3F F 2R2 3U 2F 3U2 3B' 3F 3D2 2B' 3B' 2L2 2R' 3D 3U2 U 3F2 L' 2D2 2L R' D U2 3F 2R' F 3R' 2D 2U' R' 2B 3B2 D2 B' 2B2 F2 2L2 B' 2F' 2D2 3B2 3R 2R 2D2 3R2 3F' D' 2F2 L 3B2 3D 3B' 2L2 2D' 2B2 2L' 3R' 2R' 2D2 2R' 2B 3D2 L U B2 F' 3D2 2B F2 R2 3D' 3F' 2F' D' 3B' 2U' B' 2B 2D B' U
*3. *D' 2D' U 2B' 2L2 3L' R' 2F F D 2D 2U2 2B2 3F 3R 2R2 2D' 3L' 3U U' R2 3B 2L2 2F' R' B 2B' 2D2 U' L' 3D' 3U2 2U B2 R U2 L F2 D' 2B2 3B2 2U' 2L' 3L 2F' 2D2 3U' 2B2 3R' B 3B2 L 2D 3D2 3U U F2 2D' B2 D 3F 2F 3U' 2U' 3B L' 3L 3B 3F2 2R' R 2F2 2R D 3D2 2L' 2R D' 2R 3D2 3F2 U2 2B' 2L R 3B2 3U' 2B' R 2D 3R' D2 2F2 3L2 3U' 2B' 2L 3L2 3R' 3B2
*4. *3D2 3L 2D2 L 3B 3R2 2F2 2D' 3L' 3F2 3L 2D' 2U' B' 3D2 2U U' 2B2 2F2 3U' 2U' U 3B' 3D B 3D 3F U2 3F 3R 3U2 U 2R' F' L' 2D' B F2 3L' 3R' F D' L' D' 2B 3B2 3R 3D' 3L2 U 3F2 2F F 2L 2R2 3B 2F' 3U 2B' 3R' 2B' 3L' D' 3U' F' R' 2U' B2 2D' 3F F' L' 2B2 2L' 2R 2B 3F 2U 2B' 3D2 2U' B' 3U2 2B' 2L2 2F D' F' R' B' L' U 2L2 B 3F2 2F' D2 L' 2L 2R2
*5. *2B' R 3D 2B 3B2 3F D2 2U' L2 3D 3U' 2B' 3B2 2U' L2 2U U 3B2 R' 3B 3F 3D' 3U' 2B' U' 3F' 3D' L2 3L' 2U' 2R' 2U' 3B 3R' R2 D' B' 3F2 2F2 2D' L2 R B2 2B' 2F' F 2U2 F2 2D' L' 3B 3F' 2R' D' 2B 3U2 3F2 3R2 D' 2D U' 3B L2 2U U2 F2 3R2 F2 3D2 3B2 2F2 2U2 3B' 3U 3B2 L2 2L2 3R 2R 2D' 3U 2B2 2D 3D 3U 2B U 3B' 2F2 2L F2 L2 2L2 2R2 2B 2L D2 2R2 B' F2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 F' U F' R' F' U'
*2. *R U' F' U' F' R2 U2 R' U'
*3. *U' F U2 F' R' U2 F2 R' F' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 U L2 D' R2 D2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 F D U' F' L D2 B' R' F' R
*2. *F2 D' L2 D' F2 U2 L2 R2 F2 R2 D2 R D' R' B2 L F L R D'
*3. *U' B2 D B2 F2 L2 R2 U2 B2 D' R2 F L R U B' R2 D2 R' U2 R'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 D' R U B' L2 Fw Rw2 D' B' Fw2 F2 L Fw R2 D2 Fw Uw2 L F R2 U' B2 F2 R' B2 F2 L R D2 Fw' Rw' B' Uw2 L2 Fw2 L Rw' Fw2 Rw'
*2. *F' D' F Rw2 B D' U' L' F D' B' L U Rw' B' F' Rw2 F D' L2 U2 Rw2 Fw2 D' Uw2 U2 Fw2 Uw2 U B' L' Fw2 D2 U2 B D Uw2 B' F Rw2
*3. *B2 Uw2 U2 R U' B2 F2 L' B Rw' Uw2 U2 F2 Uw2 U' R2 U2 F' Rw2 R' U Fw2 Rw' D2 U B2 Fw2 L' D2 U B2 L2 U2 R' B2 D F R2 Fw' F

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw' R F' U Rw F' Dw2 Uw Fw D Fw' L D' Lw' B D Dw Uw' U2 R D' Uw U' Bw' Dw Lw Dw' B' Uw' U2 R' B Bw Rw' R2 B' L Bw U Lw2 D R2 B2 F Dw' Lw R' Bw Dw2 Bw' U' L R2 Fw2 D' F2 D2 Bw2 Fw2 F'
*2. *L2 R2 D' U Lw Bw' Lw' F L2 F Lw' Bw F D2 Rw' Dw U R Uw' Lw' R Fw' L' D2 Dw' Bw Rw2 Uw Bw L' Rw2 R2 D' Uw L D Lw' Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 D L' Rw2 R D' Dw' Fw2 U Rw B' F' Rw F2 U' Rw U2 B Fw D Dw'
*3. *Bw' F2 D2 Uw F2 Dw2 U2 Lw Rw2 B2 F2 Dw' U Lw' B2 Fw2 Rw' R Bw2 U2 Lw R' Fw D L' Lw' Bw Fw2 F' Lw2 Dw B' Fw2 Dw2 Uw' Lw' Dw Bw F2 R' Fw2 Uw2 F2 D Rw' Dw Uw' U Fw F Uw L Lw U L Dw' Lw Fw2 D' U

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2D' L2 3U' B L' 3F2 2F D2 2U' 3R2 3F' 2F2 F' U 2R' D' 2R D2 B' 2B' 2L2 3R' D 2D U2 2R' D2 L2 2B2 3F2 2F2 L2 2D' 2R' 2U' B' 2B D' 3R2 3U 3F' F2 L' 3U2 L2 F 3U' 2F2 D' 2F2 D' 3U L2 B' 3F' 2D' 2U' U' 3F2 2F2 F 3R' R 2D 2F2 D U 2L R 3F2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3U2 2B 2L' 3D 3L D2 2D 3D 2L 2R R' U 3L' R 2B 2F' L 3R 2U 2B2 3D R U2 2L2 3F2 D' 3L2 3R' 3U L2 3L2 2R' 3D2 2F' D' 2D' B2 L2 D 2F' 2U2 U2 3B' F' R D 2D 3U2 3F' D' R' F 2R' 3U' 3R2 3B2 3D2 2U2 L B' 3F2 U2 2B2 D2 2D2 2R' 3F' 3L2 3R' 2B 3U 2F' 2L2 3F F' 2D F' 3U2 L2 2L 3R' U2 3F' 2F R' 2B' 2F' 3U U' L2 3B 2U 2L2 B' 3B D 3D2 2F 3L R

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D' R U F' D' L2 D' B' D' R' L2 D2 F' R2 B U2 L2 D2 F' D2 B
*2. *L F2 U B' D' L' U F2 U2 F' R U2 B2 R2 F2 R D2 R B2 D2
*3. *F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F' L2 U2 F D2 L' U' L2 D L2 D2 F D U B'
*4. *U2 F R2 F' L2 B' F2 R2 F' U L' D B L' R U' F' L F U'
*5. *B2 F2 L2 D' R2 U2 R2 D' L2 R2 D' L U' F' R B2 L' D' F L2 F
*6. *F2 D2 L D2 B2 R B2 L F2 R' B2 D B L B' U F' L2 R D2 F
*7. *L2 U2 R2 U2 B F2 L2 U2 B2 L' F D U2 B' R' D2 L' U B L2
*8. *U2 B L2 F L2 B2 D2 B2 D2 L2 D2 R B' D L F' R2 U R2 D B'
*9. *L2 F2 D' L2 U L2 U' L2 D2 B' U R' B' D L' B L' U' F'
*10. *R L U L' F U2 F' R2 L2 D L2 U2 F B2 L2 U2 F' B D2 R2
*11. *F D2 F' R' F' B' U B2 L' U2 L2 B R2 B' D2 B2 L2 U2 B' L2
*12. *R2 D2 B2 R2 B' U2 B R2 B' R2 F2 R F L F U B2 F D2
*13. *B' L' F' L B2 R' U2 B' U D F R2 B' U2 F' L2 D2 L2 D2 F' B2
*14. *F2 L2 B R2 D2 B L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 L F R D' R B' F' D' B' U2
*15. *R U D' L' B L' B2 R2 D' F' R F2 R F2 L2 B2 L' F2 R' B2 R'
*16. *R2 B2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 L2 F' D2 U L D U R F2 D B U
*17. *L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 L U2 R' D' R D2 B' F' L' U' F' R' B2 L2
*18. *U2 B2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 U B2 L2 B2 R' F' R2 D2 R2 D L2 U F' U
*19. *B2 R2 D B2 R' D' F U2 B2 D' F' U2 B L2 F U2 B2 U2 F' D2 L2
*20. *D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B R2 D2 F D2 F2 D L U2 F D' L F' R F' L'
*21. *U' R F2 B' R2 L' U' R2 L D2 F D2 F' B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U2
*22. *B2 D' U2 R2 D F2 U' B2 U2 B2 F2 R D2 B' L2 F' U2 F R2 D' L'
*23. *R2 U2 F2 U2 F' U2 R2 F' U2 F2 D L2 D B L' F D R' D' U'
*24. *R2 U' F2 D L2 D R2 F2 U F2 U' L B R F2 U' B' F2 R' U B
*25. *F L2 D R2 L B2 U' F D' L F2 B2 L U2 L U2 R' B2 L2
*26. *R D2 B2 D2 F2 L' F2 U2 R2 D2 U L2 B L U2 R B' L U L2 R2
*27. *B' D2 L2 F U2 D' B R' L B D2 B L2 U2 D2 F2 B U2 B2
*28. *L2 F' U' L D R' D' F R' B L2 B' D2 F L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F'
*29. *F2 R2 D L2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 L' D F' D2 U L R2 D' B F'
*30. *F2 L F2 R2 U2 L' F2 D2 F2 U2 L D' B L' U R2 B' D2 U B' D2
*31. *D' B2 R2 U R2 U F2 D2 L2 U' L F' L R' D' L' D2 R' B F2
*32. *D2 L2 R2 D' R2 D R2 U2 B2 F2 R2 B R2 U' F' D L' U2 F R' F'
*33. *R U2 L2 D2 L D2 B2 R B2 R' B2 U F R B' R' D' F' L' U' F
*34. *F D2 R' B D2 B2 D B2 U' F U2 F2 B2 L U2 R' F2 U2 B2 L2 F2
*35. *D2 B2 D L2 D' R2 D' R2 D' R2 D2 F' D2 R' B' U2 F2 U B L2 U
*36. *L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 L2 U2 R2 D' R' B2 D2 F R' D' B' F' L U'
*37. *D L' U' R B' R2 F L' B2 D' L U2 B2 R U2 R F2 U2 L' F2 B2
*38. *B2 U' L2 D R2 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 D2 R' U' B' L' F' L2 D U' L U'
*39. *B2 F2 U2 F2 R' D2 U2 L' B2 R2 F2 U' B2 D F R' F2 U R2 B2 U
*40. *F' D L2 B L B' R2 U2 R B R2 D' R2 L2 F2 D R2 L2 U2 F2 L2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B D2 B' F2 U2 R2 U2 F' R2 F L U' R' B L' R F' U F R2
*2. *R2 L2 D2 F' D' B' D2 B L F' U2 B R2 U2 B R2 F R2 U2 B2
*3. *L2 F D2 B L2 R2 U2 R2 F' U2 R2 D' L' F D U2 F R B D'
*4. *B2 L2 D2 L B2 R D2 L' D2 L2 U2 F' U' L2 B2 F2 U2 F R2 D F'
*5. *F' U2 L2 U2 B' L2 F' L2 F2 R2 B2 R' U R2 B R B2 D2 R2 F U'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D2 B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R F2 L D2 B' U L2 D' R D' U2 L B F' R'
*2. *D L2 F2 U2 R2 D F2 R2 D' B2 U2 R F D' B2 F L2 U' R D
*3. *D R2 U F2 U B2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' B' L' U L D' L2 B2 D2 F L'
*4. *D2 L2 D R2 F2 D L2 D R2 B2 D B' D2 L U F' R2 B R' F2 U
*5. *U2 F' R' B' D L2 F2 D F' U2 R2 U2 L' B2 R' U2 R' B2 D2 R'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 R' B2 L D2 U R2 F U2 R B' U B' U2 F'
*2. *D2 B' D2 B' L2 R2 D2 B' D2 L2 B' D' R' U2 R2 U' R2 D' R' U2
*3. *L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 L2 U' R F' R D' L2 B D L' D' F
*4. *D2 F2 D2 R' F2 R' B2 F2 L U2 L' U F U L' R' U2 F' L2 R2
*5. *F2 L2 F2 L2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 U' L U' F2 L2 R D2 R B' F' R'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B2 U2 L U2 B2 U2 R D2 L B2 R U' R B F D R2 B R U2 R'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U' R' F2 U R F2 U2 R U'
*3. *L' F2 R F2 R' F2 R B2 R' U2 F2 U' R B2 F U2 B U' F2 U F'
*4. *L2 Uw U R D F' Rw Fw' L' Fw Rw R' Uw' Rw U F' Uw2 Rw R Uw2 R U Fw' D' L D B D2 U B2 Rw' R' D2 L' Rw R' F2 Rw2 R' U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R' U2 F U2 F U2 R' U R'
*3. *B L' U2 B' D R' U' B' L D' R2 B2 U2 F' U2 F D2 F R2 D2 B'
*4. *D' Rw2 R2 U2 F U' L B Fw' R2 B' Rw2 U2 F L2 Fw Rw2 B2 Rw2 Uw F2 L Uw2 U' B Fw2 Uw' Fw2 Rw' Uw' Rw2 D' L2 F' U Rw' Uw2 F Uw2 U2
*5. *D' R B' D U' B' D2 Dw' Bw' Fw2 Lw Rw2 R2 Bw2 D2 Rw' Uw' B' Bw' L Uw' R Fw2 Uw' Fw Lw2 B Dw2 B Bw2 L2 Lw' Rw2 R' Uw Lw Rw2 Uw' F' U2 B' Dw2 Bw2 L Lw Bw2 Rw2 D' Rw F2 D U' R' Dw' Lw Bw2 Fw F Uw2 Rw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-3,d=3 / dUdU u=2,d=-5 / ddUU u=-4,d=4 / UdUd u=4,d=1 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-4 / dUdU
*2. *UUdd u=-4,d=0 / dUdU u=0,d=-2 / ddUU u=5,d=4 / UdUd u=-4,d=5 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-2 / UUdd
*3. *UUdd u=3,d=0 / dUdU u=0,d=1 / ddUU u=-4,d=-2 / UdUd u=4,d=6 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-4 / UdUd
*4. *UUdd u=3,d=2 / dUdU u=-4,d=0 / ddUU u=-4,d=-1 / UdUd u=0,d=-2 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-4 / UddU
*5. *UUdd u=1,d=-4 / dUdU u=1,d=2 / ddUU u=6,d=4 / UdUd u=-3,d=2 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-2 / dddd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L R' U' L B U B L l' r b' u'
*2. *U' L U L' R U B' U' l' b
*3. *L R' U' R' B' U' B l b u'
*4. *L' R B L' R' L R' B r' u
*5. *R' U' L B R L' U R l r' b u

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -1) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (-2, -2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 1) / (3, 0) / (-5, -4) / (0, 4) / (-3, 4) / (0, -4)
*2. *(1, 3) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (3, -3) / (-1, 6) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -1)
*3. *(0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (1, -5) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (2, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, 4) / (0, -4) / (0, -5)
*4. *(6, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -5) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (6, -3) / (3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, 0) / (-1, -2) / (2, -3)
*5. *(1, 3) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (-3, 3) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, 1) / (0, 3) / (-5, -4) / (-4, 3) / (-4, 0) / (4, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *U' R L U' L U L D U' D' U'
*2. *L D U L' R L' D R U' D' U'
*3. *L R' D' L R U D' D U' D' U'
*4. *U D' R' L U' L D' L' U D' U'
*5. *D L D R L R D R L' R' U'


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 22, 2015)

*2X2X2: * 7.76 9.42 (6.99) 9.35 (11.61) = *8.84*
*3X3X3: *19.85 (20.81) 20.01 (17.92) 19.99 = *19.95*
*4X4X4: * 1:49.89 1:54.91 (1:58.86) (1:43.27) 1:44.80 = *1:49.87* //might be PB.. dont know
*5X5X5: * (4:47.80) 4:52.37 5:25.88 6:04.53 (DNF) = *5:27.59*


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Apr 22, 2015)

2x2 : (5.95), (2.77), 5.71, 4.65, 5.45 = 5.27
3x3 : 18.16, 13.88, (13.71), (19.37), 14.56 = 15.53
4x4 : (58.21), 56.47, (43.28), 53.59, 56.91 = 55.66
5x5 : 1:42.52, (1:44.72), 1:39.60, 1:44.39, (1:29.80) = 1:42.17
6x6 : 3:19.13, (2:56.60), 3:20.76, 2:59.73, (3:22.13) = 3:13.21
7x7 : (4:05.53), 4:39.05, 4:21.53, 4:19.35, (4:43.94) = 4:26.64
2x2 BLD : DNF, DNF, 52.17 = 52.17
3x3 BLD : 2:19.33, DNF, 2:22.88 = 2:19.33
OH : 34.80, 38.33, (59.26), (26.25), 42.87 = 38.67
MTS : 49.90, (56.73), 50.22, (46.89), 54.44 = 51.52
2-4 relay : 1:27.31
2-5 relay : 3:20.63
Megaminx : 1:36.55, 1:37.97, (1:30.67), (1:38.68), 1:34.27 = 1:36.26
Pyraminx : (7.39), (3.05), 5.87, 6.05, 6.70 = 6.21
Square-1 : 49.67, (39.08), 47.06, (59.82), 48.40 = 48.38
Skewb : 9.92, (5.62), (11.77), 8.77, 10.68 = 9.79


----------



## notfeliks (Apr 25, 2015)

2x2: 7.52, 7.87, (6.15), 6.20, (14.18) = 7.20
3x3: (17.30), 16.93, 14.29, (11.49), 11.60 = 14.27
4x4: (1:27.85), 1:15.61, 1:15.39, 1:12.56, (1:12.52) = 1:14.52
5x5: (1:46.02), 2:13.07, 1:47.52, (2:28.59), 1:51.97 = 1:57.52
OH: (25.11), 33.92, (47.40), 30.85, 32.87 = 32.55
Pyraminx: (11.56), (6.72), 7.59, 8.65, 8.65 = 8.30


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 26, 2015)

*4x4x4BLD:* 9:49.96, DNS, DNS

I did the first 4x4BLD solve in the food court at West Towne Mall with Josh and Noah at the Madison cube meetup. It feels good to get a good solve in public!


----------



## Dene (Apr 27, 2015)

*3x3:* 13.74, (17.13), 13.49, 15.92, (11.86) = 14.38
*4x4:* 1:04.79, (51.03), 1:00.51, (1:05.02), 1:02.07 = 1:02.46
*5x5:* 1:45.95, 1:38.87, (1:33.86), 1:49.40, (1:51.48) = 1:44.74
*6x6:* (3:18.19), 3:02.11, (2:54.14), 3:07.51, 2:55.16 = 3:01.59
*7x7:* 4:40.22, 4:38.14, 4:35.23, (4:42.38), (4:30.87) = 4:37.86
*OH:* 31.29, (32.43), (29.77), 32.11, 30.52 = 31.31
*Megaminx:* 1:48.92, 1:48.55, (2:12.09), (1:46.87), 1:59.47 = 1:52.31


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 28, 2015)

Results week 17: congratulations to bacyril, Cale and myself 

*2x2x2*(19)

 1.95 Owczar
 2.18 DanpHan
 3.61 giorgi
 3.66 Elf
 4.10 Ordway Persyn
 4.11 ichcubegern
 4.28 CuberM
 4.42 jjone fiffier
 4.82 CyanSandwich
 4.95 Cale S
 5.27 bacyril
 6.28 ickathu
 7.20 notfeliks
 7.25 h2f
 7.40 Schmidt
 8.84 MarcelP
 8.96 EP1CStar
 11.78 andersonaap
 16.83 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(22)

 8.55 DanpHan
 11.46 ichcubegern
 13.21 Sessinator
 13.69 Elf
 13.79 CuberM
 14.27 notfeliks
 14.38 Dene
 14.85 giorgi
 15.53 bacyril
 15.87 jjone fiffier
 17.22 Cale S
 18.80 CyanSandwich
 19.12 ickathu
 19.95 MarcelP
 21.00 Ordway Persyn
 21.77 Perff
 21.86 cubefanatic
 23.07 Schmidt
 28.72 h2f
 33.38 1davey29
 35.05 andersonaap
 39.11 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(16)

 39.39 DanpHan
 55.66 bacyril
 56.27 Elf
 56.83 jjone fiffier
 58.77 giorgi
 1:02.46 Dene
 1:03.14 Cale S
 1:14.52 notfeliks
 1:17.91 Ordway Persyn
 1:20.08 ickathu
 1:21.52 h2f
 1:26.66 CuberM
 1:39.74 CyanSandwich
 1:41.45 Schmidt
 1:49.87 MarcelP
 2:28.12 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(9)

 1:42.17 bacyril
 1:44.74 Dene
 1:57.52 notfeliks
 1:58.61 jjone fiffier
 2:19.17 ickathu
 2:21.70 Ordway Persyn
 2:37.83 Cale S
 3:52.38 h2f
 5:27.59 MarcelP
*6x6x6*(5)

 3:01.59 Dene
 3:13.21 bacyril
 3:32.31 Elf
 4:52.65 Ordway Persyn
 9:51.00 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(3)

 4:26.64 bacyril
 4:37.86 Dene
 7:25.81 Ordway Persyn
*3x3 one handed*(8)

 27.40 jjone fiffier
 28.63 Sessinator
 29.22 Elf
 31.31 Dene
 32.55 notfeliks
 38.67 bacyril
 45.93 Schmidt
 58.11 h2f
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(7)

 15.90 CuberM
 17.12 Cale S
 28.39 MatsBergsten
 28.42 CyanSandwich
 39.53 h2f
 52.17 bacyril
 7:33.07 Owczar
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(7)

 30.30 CuberM
 43.51 Cale S
 53.34 CyanSandwich
 1:19.05 MatsBergsten
 2:16.17 h2f
 2:19.33 bacyril
 DNF Sessinator
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 3:02.27 Cale S
 9:49.96 cmhardw
17:01.37 h2f
 DNF obatake
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

 6:00.06 Cale S
13:06.50 MatsBergsten
 DNF h2f
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(2)

6/6 (24:58)  MatsBergsten
3/3 (17:42)  h2f
*3x3 Match the scramble*(2)

 51.52 bacyril
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(5)

 57.66 DanpHan
 1:19.76 Elf
 1:27.31 bacyril
 1:48.21 Ordway Persyn
 2:17.38 h2f
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(3)

 2:47.08 Elf
 3:20.63 bacyril
 3:51.30 Ordway Persyn
*Skewb*(8)

 3.43 Wookie
 3.73 jjone fiffier
 3.95 Cale S
 9.75 cubefanatic
 9.79 bacyril
 10.39 giorgi
 15.85 h2f
 20.11 Ordway Persyn
*Clock*(2)

 8.97 Perff
 31.02 h2f
*Pyraminx*(9)

 5.08 DanpHan
 5.86 ickathu
 6.21 bacyril
 6.48 Cale S
 6.56 ichcubegern
 6.97 giorgi
 8.30 notfeliks
 11.74 Schmidt
 14.65 Ordway Persyn
*Megaminx*(4)

 1:36.26 bacyril
 1:52.31 Dene
 2:26.88 Cale S
 9:44.67 MatsBergsten
*Square-1*(3)

 14.40 obatake
 30.74 Cale S
 48.38 bacyril
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(3)

26 okayama
41 h2f
44 andersonaap

*Contest results*

143 bacyril
120 Cale S
94 MatsBergsten
93 h2f
89 Elf
83 Dene
83 DanpHan
78 Ordway Persyn
78 jjone fiffier
67 notfeliks
67 CuberM
63 giorgi
54 ickathu
52 CyanSandwich
47 ichcubegern
40 Sessinator
32 Schmidt
30 MarcelP
25 Owczar
20 andersonaap
15 cubefanatic
14 Perff
13 okayama
11 cmhardw
9 Wookie
8 obatake
6 1davey29
5 EP1CStar


----------

